# The future of collecting



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Most of you are aware of Ohio E-Bay seller Protinker's liquidation of several thousand common and extremely rare AFX cars during the past 6 months. I have heard that he is selling almost a million different cars in varying scales and manufacturers that were in a warehouse. With the influx of as many of these cars, I have noticed a significant drop in value, which is great if you are adding to, or starting your collection. For example, RCMP Impalas were selling for $300 or more a year ago are barely fetching $150. I have counted more than 20 that Protinker has sold.

Fortunately, I am buying up every single one I can. I do this because I enjoy it, not for the investment side of it.

Does anyone have any knowledge on this vast collection of cars that he is selling?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Rick......I no nothing of the collection other than I bought a few from him. I hope he has a few more I need.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

RCMP Impalas ?
is that the Royal Candian Mountain Police - dark blue chevy?

Collecting -- try to only collect what you like.
Tjet stuff may have peaked (in general a +-5 years ago) average collector getting around 60 years old
AFX Tomy stuff has gone up since its collector in 50's and economy has done better

last year the scarcity of Sets really got $$$.
Is there other "Big Lots" going to EBAy? and drive down price..... life like....


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, the dark blue/white door Royal Canadian Mounted Police car patterened after a 1977 Chevy Impala. Once thought of as extremely scarce, several have popped up in the past few months.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

AFXRICK said:


> Yes, the dark blue/white door Royal Canadian Mounted Police car patterened after a 1977 Chevy Impala. Once thought of as extremely scarce, several have popped up in the past few months.


Only thing is it is a Caprice, not an Impala. Basically same car though.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree, Caprice/Caprice Classic.
had one


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

The Aurora Chevy is an Impala. After looking at the slot car more, it is a 1978 Impala. A Caprice Classic of the 1977-79 era had much different front/rear trim/light placement and added trim at the bottom of the fenders/doors. Also, the Caprice Classic was not used by law enforcement until 1986.










1978 Impala:










1978 Caprice Classic:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

My mistake Rick. I was thinking of the later Caprice police cars. The grills on these definitely look like the Impala. Thanks for your keen eye.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I stand corrected


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

This just proves how talented the Aurora guys were. They put so much detail into most of their bodies that 35 years later, we are still discussing them, and you can see minute differences to tell that it is a 1978 Impala! 

Most of the competition's cars were so cartoonish in execution that you could tell what manufacturer and era it was from and that was about it.


----------



## carcat (Mar 14, 2011)

that guy has bunch,I picked up the very rare AFX dodge magnum from him,the white/orange /blue #14,very nice condition,good hunting!!


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

He also had the matching T-Bird in another lot. I picked up a few rarities from him inc. a prototype '57 Vette, a mint blue/lime Chevelle Stocker, Copper '55 Chevy.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice going


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

any links to anything else he has listed?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> any links to anything else he has listed?


Ditto !! :thumbsup:

Plus, My Wife will have a potpourri of MFGs & customs when I "Croak"...
A LOT of aurora L&J Track, 1/32's & 1/43's.. so stay tuned :drunk::freak:

(**NOT Planning on leaving/ joining slot Bros on that BIG race-track in the here-after ANYTIME-SOON :thumbsup:...)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PUMPKIN-PENELOPES-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-AURORA-/291621166127?hash=item43e5f9dc2f%3Ag%3AsoYAAOSwLzdWT5vP&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557










http://www.ebay.com/itm/EL-DORADOS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-AURORA-/301804431070?hash=item4644f226de%3Ag%3As98AAOSwcdBWTo00&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557










http://www.ebay.com/itm/THORTANS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-AURORA-/291620565464?hash=item43e5f0b1d8%3Ag%3AikAAAOSwZVhWTo4g&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557










http://www.ebay.com/itm/EL-DORADOS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-AURORA-/291620562710?hash=item43e5f0a716%3Ag%3As98AAOSwcdBWTo00&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RIDDLERS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-/291610559447?hash=item43e55803d7%3Ag%3Al8cAAOSwAYtWPSvW&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557










http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROBINS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-/291610566481?hash=item43e5581f51%3Ag%3AQ00AAOSwT5tWPS6s&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557










http://www.ebay.com/itm/CATWOMANS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-/301792555195?hash=item46443cf0bb%3Ag%3A3mkAAOSwYHxWPTAT&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557










http://www.ebay.com/itm/EDDIES-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-/301792497796?hash=item46443c1084%3Ag%3Ac1gAAOSwo6lWPRht&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557










http://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-MUNSTERS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-/291610504422?hash=item43e5572ce6%3Ag%3AbWgAAOSw%7EbFWPReV&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557










http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRANDMAMAS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-/301780235248?hash=item464380f3f0%3Ag%3ALIcAAOSwl9BWLrU1&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROF-FATES-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-/291601521606?hash=item43e4ce1bc6%3Ag%3ApIwAAOSwI-BWMTgG&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557










http://www.ebay.com/itm/MORTICIAS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-/291599921129?hash=item43e4b5afe9%3Ag%3AyOIAAOSwl9BWLrEJ&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The T-Bird::dude:










http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADDAMS-OLD-CAR-LOT-ASSORTMENT-OF-HO-SLOT-15-1-CARS-USED-CARS-AFX-/301780178602?hash=item46438016aa%3Ag%3AhVsAAOSwI-BWLq-s&nma=true&si=K8S5kyB90fGTJjDhPzfbXqzDOM8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, quite an array of fine cars
and
all the different sales palaces!

what is(was) the name of that construction set?
I recall building all sorts of things with them at a friends house.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

I know it was made by Kenner. I think they just called them building or construction sets.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aha ....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girder_and_Panel_building_sets

!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Illinislotfan said:


> I know it was made by Kenner. I think they just called them building or construction sets.


I had the Building girder & Panel set and the bridge girder & Panel set...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

He just posted another bunch of car lots.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MgoBlue said:


> He just posted another bunch of car lots.


Where???? :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (??) :wave:


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> Where???? :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 (??) :wave:


http://www.ebay.com/sch/protinker/m.html?item=291631549844&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

MgoBlue said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/protinker/m.html?item=291631549844&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


Not as good as the last batches he sold, but still some nice cars there.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Still 3 more RCMP Impalas in circulation...


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Rick
Do you get a Royal Canadian Mounties with the cars.


gt40


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

I checked all of his completed auctions and recorded the number of rare cars he has sold. There were 23 different rare cars that I recorded. Rare being either a 1 or 2 rating from Bob Beers book. There were also 98 MOC or MIB cars I recorded. Out of the 23 different cars there were three that had higher quantities than the others. The black and yellow flamed 55 chevy had 25, the RCMP car had 27 and the Petty TV car had 44. Out of the 11 yellow/orange/red 57 Corvette Convertibles 9 were MOC. The total number of rare cars I recorded was 167.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought one from him that wasn't listed in the Beers book. It's a '57 Vette molded in white with a red painted top and red coves. I'm sure that a lot of good stuff is coming in the future from him. This might be the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Where do you think he got all of this stuff.Collected it all over the years or ???


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

RiderZ said:


> Where do you think he got all of this stuff.Collected it all over the years or ???


The OP says it came from a warehouse.


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

This was in one of his recent auctions. I have never seen a Capri with that color.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

MgoBlue said:


> This was in one of his recent auctions. I have never seen a Capri with that color.


I have never seen one like that either.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

MgoBlue said:


> This was in one of his recent auctions. I have never seen a Capri with that color.


Is this auction sold?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Stabbing in the dark? .... Euro-version...?

There is something familiar about that Livery. The fuzzy Penthouse centerfold pic leaves too much to the imagination. We're looken for tape lines, fish eyes, and amateur airbrush work.


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Is this auction sold?


Yea it's already gone. I was thinking of pulling the trigger but held off and picked up a different lot. The lots with really rare cars go fast you need to jump on them right away.


----------



## MgoBlue (Jan 15, 2006)

This was another car I hadn't seen before. Maybe an International version of the BMW M1


----------

